# Draining a Waterbed



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

If you run the hose outside, is there somewhere nearby outside that is BELOW the level of the bed? If you can get the hose to a point lower than the bed, even if it has to go up to get there, then you can use a shopvac to start a siphon, and the rest will drain by itself. 

You could speed up the faucet attachment method if you put heavy things on the bed. Also, I doubt the water bill increase would ever add up to more than buying an electric water pump, so if you can't siphon or drain it anywhere, I'd just run that faucet.


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

I thought about the outside option but there isn't any place outside that is lower than the bed. I could run the hose to the floor drain if I could just get that cover off but it is cemented in. Do you think it would work if I ran the hose up over something (to get gravity going) then down into a toilet? The toilet is on the same level as the bed. I could live with the water bill cost but after more than an hour, I saw almost no change in the water level of the bed. At that rate, I'd be running the faucet for 6-8 hours, which I know would be more than the cost of a pump. And I did have heavy things on the bed. I wonder if I could rent a pump. It's either that or somehow pry that cover off the floor drain.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Does this basement have a sump pump?


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

'Fraid not.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Does rain water get into the basement?


----------



## steve1234 (Sep 13, 2007)

Just a thought...........

Do you know anybody that wakeboards? Most of the aftermarket ballast bags that are added to boats to make the wake bigger use a connection that is the same as a waterbed. Small portable pumps are used to fill and empty the bags. They run off 12vdc, and they can move a lot of water quickly. If you could find one to borrow, it wouldn't take any time at all to empty a bed. 

If you had to buy one........I recently bought one that was $99 but it was a very high capacity. I'd guess you could find one for around $60. You would need a 12vdc source in the basement, but in a pinch you could use a car battery.


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

redline said:


> Does rain water get into the basement?


 
Fortunately, no. This is a newer condo so moisture hasn't been a problem so far.


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

steve1234 said:


> Just a thought...........
> 
> Do you know anybody that wakeboards? Most of the aftermarket ballast bags that are added to boats to make the wake bigger use a connection that is the same as a waterbed. Small portable pumps are used to fill and empty the bags. They run off 12vdc, and they can move a lot of water quickly. If you could find one to borrow, it wouldn't take any time at all to empty a bed.
> 
> If you had to buy one........I recently bought one that was $99 but it was a very high capacity. I'd guess you could find one for around $60. You would need a 12vdc source in the basement, but in a pinch you could use a car battery.


 
I've tried to find someplace to rent a pump but so far no luck. I really don't want to have to buy one since the cheapest one I found is $121. I won't need it in the future because I'm giving away the waterbed. I'm going to try the gravity method with a shorter hose and someone holding the end over the floor drain. It'll be a pain but may be my only option, short of buying a pump.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Keyo77 said:


> Do you think it would work if I ran the hose up over something (to get gravity going) then down into a toilet? The toilet is on the same level as the bed.


 No. That won't work. Water will only flow (siphon or no siphon) from a higher level to a lower level. Making the water go up first will not then make it go down faster. If the water in the toilet is lower than the water in the bed, it will flow. If it's the same or higher, there will be no flow. 



> I could live with the water bill cost but after more than an hour, I saw almost no change in the water level of the bed. At that rate, I'd be running the faucet for 6-8 hours, which I know would be more than the cost of a pump. And I did have heavy things on the bed. I wonder if I could rent a pump. It's either that or somehow pry that cover off the floor drain.


My tenants filled a 2 thousand gallon pool (without my permission). The increase in my water bill was about $20. They ran the hose for two days. 

Unless you live in the desert, and your water is flown in on a Leer jet from a French spring, there's no way that running your faucet for 8 hours will cost $100, or even $10.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Keyo77 said:


> I've tried to find someplace to rent a pump but so far no luck. I really don't want to have to buy one since the cheapest one I found is $121.


Just rent a sump pump from Home Depot. Let the bed drain into a bucket next to the bed, and have the pump in the bucket pumping the water up and out the window, or into the sink, or whatever. 

Is the cemented floor drain a grate? Or it's a solid cover? 

If it's a grate, and you just don't want to stand there with a hose for an hour while it drains, just get a cinderblock and use it to hold the hose over the grate.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Keyo77 said:


> I'm going to try the gravity method with a shorter hose and someone holding the end over the floor drain.


I believe that they sell small pumps (under $10) that you connect to a drill. I have not used them so cannot comment how well they work. Do you have a cordless drill?

If you use a corded drill with this pump then be very safe as electicity and water do not mix well.

If you use the gravity method then have your kids lay on the bed to speed up the process.

Or try a sump pump. A cheap one should sell for around $30 to $40.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

So wet vacs have an outlet to use a garden hose on for expelling water.


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

Nate, how would I get the water from the bed into the bucket?? The cinder block is a good idea though.

Redline, I've never heard of a pump that connects to a drill but I'll look into it. The wet vac idea is a good one too! I'd rather spend the $$ on a wet vac I'll use again. 


Thanks guys!


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Is the waterbed on a stand, or is the water resting right on the floor? 

I was assuming it's on a stand about a foot off the ground. In that case, you'd stick a drain hose in a bucket, and the water would go in there. 

I'm either misunderstanding your question, or the situation.


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

Nate, sorry, I misunderstood you. I had visions of trying to 'pour' water from the bed valve into a bucket. I guess I was having a blonde moment.  
I might try your suggestion. It can't possibly be slower than the sink method. Thanks!


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How much water is left to drain?
Is it half empty yet?


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

It's not even a little empty. I haven't tried anything since the faucet episode the other night. At the very least I need a shorter hose and I'm going to look into pumps and wet-vacs at Home Depot today. Wish me luck!


----------

